# first trip to burr oak



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

THave always wanted to try the place. Got down Saturday morning. Hoped to get a few hours of fishing in before the monsoon. My wife and I had a great trip, amazingly, we left at 4 and were dry all day. Caught 6 bass, two biggest were 18 and 21.5 inches. If I can figure out how to upload from my phone, I'll get the pics posted.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

here are the pics


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice fish. I have a cabin rented for Memorial Day weekend down there. I hope to see something of a similar size.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

You'll know if you catch that one. Look at the bottom of its tail, it's been on the wrong end of a battle with a prop or something.


----------



## CleoSpooner (Jan 11, 2009)

jeffgummy said:


> You'll know if you catch that one. Look at the bottom of its tail, it's been on the wrong end of a battle with a prop or something.


 They wear their tail off fan ing the nest . I thought every one knew that


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

Not like this they don't


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

My best from that lake came from the same spot, congrats!!


----------



## SouthernPro (Oct 8, 2009)

jeffgummy said:


> You'll know if you catch that one. Look at the bottom of its tail, it's been on the wrong end of a battle with a prop or something.


Looks like where she fanned her tail to bed. Typical on these fish then they clear up.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Great fish Jeff.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

You better save on some of the big one for the Classic!! Great fish!!!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish, Hope you do that good May 14 -16


----------



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

Nah, he only catches one good fish a year. Lucky for us.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Those are some nice bass dude. And yep, she's been fannin' a bed.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

She must have been smoothing rough granite. I have seen some beat up tails this time of the year, the bottom down there must be pretty rough stuff

And as for you Cody and Chris, no worries about big fish for the classic, I'm bringing that one down with me. I'm feeding her well, hopefully she'll grow another inch before the tourney.


----------



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

Knowing you you're probably injecting it with FGH??

(fish growth hormones)


----------

